# ما هى الcsma



## amgda (5 فبراير 2011)

ما هى ال csma 
وما الفرق بين csma /cd و csma /ca
ياريت لو فى ملف يشرح هذا


----------



## بورامي (13 فبراير 2011)

csma/cd هو اختصار ل carrier sense multiple access / collision detection هو نظام نستخدمه في الشبكات لكشف التصادم في الاشارات اثناء الارسال وغالبا مايستخدم في شبكه الايثرنت وهو يقوم بارسال اشاره لكشف التصادمات في الاشاره اذا اكتشف تصادم يعود بالاشاره الى المصدر ليخبره بالاشاره المتصادمه فيعود ارسالها مره اخرى ليعوض النقص


----------

